# الاكرانوبلان ( وحش بحر قزوين)



## تنّاروت (2 يونيو 2009)

في احد الايام في ستينيات القرن الماضي ارسلت احد طائرات التجسس الامريكية العاملة في اروبا معلومة مفادها ان جسم ضخم يصل طوله الى ضعف طول طائرة بوينغ 777 المعروفة اليوم يعبر بحر قزوين بسرعة عالية جدا .... لم تجد CIA تفسيرا للموضوع . كل الذي عرفوه ان السوفييت وراء هدا الشيئ . الذي ليس بطائرة فالطائرات لا تطير بهذه الطريقة المنخفضة ولا هو بسفينه فالسفن لا يمكنها الابحار بهذه السرعة العالية . فما كان من الامريكان الا سموه ( وحش بحر قزوين) وهي التسمية التي اشتهر بها فيما بعد .
اما في روسيا فقد كان ذلك الاكرانوبلان . 








الفكرة الاساسية وراء بناء هذه الطائرات هي ما يسمى (بالتأثير الارضي) وهي باختصار انه عندما تطير الطائرات على ارتفاع منخفض جدا تتولد وسادة من الضغط العالي نتيجة التاثير المتبادل بين الاجنحة والارض . وهذه الخاصية لها ميزات عديدة اهمها التوفير في الوقود والطاقة اللازمة للطيران . 
وبصراحة لم يكن السوفييت اصحاب الفكرة فقد جربت بعض النماذج حتى قبل الحرب العالمية الثانية الا ان الالماني( الكسندر لبيتش) والروسي ( رستسلاف الكسيف ) كانا وراء اخراج الفكرة الى النور في الاتحاد السوفييتي والذان بدءا العمل عليها سنة1961 .

كان يتوقع البعض مستقبل زاهر لهذه المركبة في المجالات العسكرية وخاصة في روسيا وخاصة ان لهذه المركبة خواص لايمكن ان تحصل عليها من أي سفينه اخرى ككونها تسير على البحر واليابسة وتسير بسرعة 400كم -ساعة وتقوم ايضا بعمليات الانزال البري. ويمكنها حمل الصورايخ والقيام بعمليات عسكرية هجومية .
الا ان انهيار الاتحاد السوفييتي وقلة التمويل كان وراء وأد هذا المشروع ولم تشاهد تلك الطائرات بعد 1993 في اخر طيران معروف لها ... الا ان هذا لم يعني نهاية هذا المشروع فهناك بعض النماذج التي طورت للاستخدامات المدنية فمنها نقل الركاب والبضائع ليس هذا فقط بل ان استخدام الموانئ بدل المطارات فيه توفير كبير في المصاريف وهو ما يمكننا الاستفاده منه في الدول العربية التي يقع معضمها على البحر







الوحش الذي لم يولد:
بعد ايقاف التمويل وافلاس الشركة الروسية المصنعه لهذا النوع من الطائرات . دفن مشروع النموذج الاكبر من هذه الطائرات 
 ويحاول ابن صاحب الشركة اليوم بما توفر له من امكانيات بسيطه اتمام بناء هذا النموذج والذي يقبع اليوم في احد مستودعات الشركة في روسيا . وانا لدي سؤال هل يثير مثل هذا المشروع انتباه الملايين العربية للحصول على هذا الوحش في مياهنا ...


----------



## م/ مصطفي (6 يونيو 2009)

معلــومه رائعه ,, جزاك الله كـل خيـر اخي الحبيب 

و ليا تعليق بسيط ,, 
فقد اوضحت ان الطيران بالقرب من الارض له ميزه كبيره و هي الوسـاده الهوائيه , 
و نحن نعلم ان هذه الوساده تتكون من رد فعل الارض علي الطائره , و لكن ...

الطيران بالقرب من الارض غير أمن بالمــره , و لان توزيع قوه رد الفعل علي المسافات غير متساوي 
و هذا ينتج عنه اضطراب فيما يعرف بالوساده الهوائيه , بمعني اخر سوف تكون الطائره في مطبات هوائيه
نتيجه لعدم استقرار الوساده الهوائيه 

لعل هذا هو السبب الرئيسي لتوقف اكمال المشورع , و ليس افــلاس  

هذا و الله تعالي اعلي و اعلم


----------



## meid79 (7 يونيو 2009)

وحش بجد بس للاسف بكره يكمل ان شاء الله علي يد المهندسين العرب


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (7 يونيو 2009)

موضوع اول مرة اسمع عنة


شكرااا


----------



## عادل 1980 (27 يوليو 2010)

جديدة المعلومة دى

ولكن دائماً هناك أسباب خفية مثلما قال مشرفنا العزيز المهندس مصطفى

ولكن دائماً هناك حلول

جزاكم الله خيراص


----------



## wdelrasheed (6 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا أخ تناروت على المعلومة،تعليق م/ مصطفى 100 100 ،بالإضافة الي انها بهذه الطريقة ستستهلك محركاتها،و بالتالي تحتاج الى محركات جباره


----------



## سامح الفيومى (8 أغسطس 2010)

وهل نفس التأثير مع الامواج فقد يتغير الضغط ايضا؟؟


----------

